# Avatars pour tous les truands que nous sommes



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Voilà une petite perle !

Maintenant vous pouvez afficher votre différence, PIRATE !!!

Perso, j'aime bien, "Cet homme grave des DVD !"


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

J'crois qu'j'en ai pas besoin


----------



## Toumak (22 Mars 2006)

lol
pas mal
mais on est pas des terroristes!!!


----------



## Imaginus (22 Mars 2006)

Mouah ah


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

SM > J'crois qu'j'en ai pas besoin 

C'est sûr !


----------



## Paradise (22 Mars 2006)

c est bon ca merci!! :love:


----------



## huexley (22 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c est bon ca merci!! :love:



 Je garde mo Badz Maru mais j ai bien rit !


----------



## ibanezmac (22 Mars 2006)

C'est tellement scandalisant que j'ai changé mon avatar.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

ibanezmac a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement scandalisant que j'ai changé mon avatar.



C'est donc à cause de toi que cette loi est passé! Tu graves des DVD's!


----------



## Lamar (22 Mars 2006)

C'est excellent.  
J'aime beaucoup le "cet homme n'utilise pas windows media player"


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2006)

J'aime bien la photo du mec avec "Cet homme est un dangereux pirate"...


----------



## macaddicted (22 Mars 2006)

et moi j'ecoute mes mp3 dans ma bagnole


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/gifs/seins qui bougent 02,.gif
J'achète mes films pornos​


----------



## macaddicted (22 Mars 2006)

ça c'est de l'avatar supermoquette 
je te le pique ( mer*de ! on peut plus ) 











edit : j'ai craqué chuis un tipiak


----------



## Giam_ (22 Mars 2006)

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la photo du mec avec "Cet homme est un dangereux pirate"...



 Il est surtout dangereux pour les rideaux de la cuisine...


----------



## Grug2 (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/gifs/seins qui bougent 02,.gif
> J'achète mes films pornos​


heu&#8230;


----------



## valoriel (22 Mars 2006)

mon préféré


----------



## manustyle (22 Mars 2006)

On va s'attirer les foudres de George Bush and Coe avec de tels avatars  

Déjà que la moitié des US pense que la France est un pays terroristes


----------



## Giam_ (22 Mars 2006)

ça se débride


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> On va s'attirer les foudres de George Bush and Coe avec de tels avatars
> 
> Déjà que la moitié des US pense que la France est un pays terroristes


Nan, c'est bon, Supermoquette a fait une diversion. Ils vont pas regarder le reste maintenant.


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est bon, Supermoquette a fait une diversion. Ils vont pas regarder le reste maintenant.


----------



## SveDec (22 Mars 2006)

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

Ce site galvaude complètement l'usage de la cagoule


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une petite perle !
> 
> Maintenant vous pouvez afficher votre différence, PIRATE !!!
> 
> Perso, j'aime bien, "Cet homme grave des DVD !"


excellent.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce site galvaude complètement l'usage de la cagoule




'tain, tu me crois si tu veux, mais la premiere chose a laquelle j'ai pensé en arrivant sur le site, c'est a toi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, tu me crois si tu veux, mais la premiere chose a laquelle j'ai pensé en arrivant sur le site, c'est a toi...



Je me beurre la fiole à visage découvert moi, Môssieur


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2006)

m'etonne pas ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, tu me crois si tu veux, mais la premiere chose a laquelle j'ai pensé en arrivant sur le site, c'est a toi...


Hin hin...
"La première *chose*"...

Hin hin...


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2006)

je crois que se fil est voué a une fermeture si il continue comme ça !! 

mais je suis fan de j'achette mes flim porno.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Hin hin...
> "La première *chose*"...
> 
> Hin hin...



Mais tu vas arreter de foutre la merde partout ou tu passes toi...







PS : 


			
				Machine vraiment pas marrante a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bobbynountchak.


----------



## joubichou (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/gifs/seins qui bougent 02,.gif
> J'achète mes films pornos​


ils sont bien tes gifs Supermoquette,tu devrais créer un fil:les gifs sexy rudement épatants


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

Rhâââââââ, Foutredieu! Cette paire!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââ, Foutredieu! Cette paire!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


C'est vrai, on s'en lasse pas :love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (22 Mars 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, on s'en lasse pas :love: :love:


Ca a pas l'air d'être du toc


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââââ, Foutredieu! Cette paire!... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Dans 10 ans, on verra plus le nombril  
Carpe diem


----------



## jeep2nine (22 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ca a pas l'air d'être du toc


On dirait pas  http://jaipatoukompri.free.fr/gifs/seins001.gif


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

Ben là, tu vois, on peut pas te refuser de graver les gifs de SM sur un DVD...

C'est pas humain !!!


----------



## kanako (22 Mars 2006)

pffff
y a même pas de version fémine...
chuis deg
j'vais pas changer mon avatar piskeu c'est comme ça... :rateau: 
enfin chuis pas trop adepte de la cagoule non plus, sauf le soir devant mon ordi quand j'ai froid...
...ah non ça c'est une capuche en fait...


----------



## kanako (22 Mars 2006)

bon bin en fait j'm'en fiche !
j'm'en ai fait un toute seule na ! 
 
 
Voilà je ressemble à une dangereuse terroriste non ? mon nibouk sur les genoux (il réchauffe) le soir en surfant sur macgé ^^
en plus j'ai pleins de Ferreros et de rochers sur mon ordi... 
 
c'est maaaaaaaaal...
 

'nuit les gens !




Malgré tout, ça reste illégal. Chacun fait ce qui lui plaît en son âme et conscience dans le cercle privé ou plus, mais le forum mac generation ne saurait-être un regroupement de pirates, aussi sympas ou rigolos soient-ils


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

lou chaton... a dit:
			
		

> le forum mac generation ne saurait-être un regroupement de pirates, aussi sympas ou rigolos soient-ils




Typiac!


----------



## valoriel (23 Mars 2006)

ki lé con


----------



## kanako (23 Mars 2006)

ah ouais ! 
autant pour moi donc !


----------



## jeep2nine (23 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *ki lé con*





			
				kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais !
> *autant pour moi* donc !


Pour le coup, il n'y a pas de faute...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me beurre la fiole à visage découvert moi, Môssieur



et un avatar à cagoule disant "je bois des boissons à base de cola..." t'en veux ??


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Typiac!





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ki lé con



oui, mais oh oui, encore...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et un avatar à cagoule disant "je bois des boissons à base de cola..." t'en veux ??



Tu quoque, fili ?!?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu quoque, fili ?!?




*Non, non, tu es un ami*
tu sais bien qu'on ne dira jamais qu'on t'a vu boire du soda


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mars 2006)

Ordure porcine!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non, non, tu es un ami*
> tu sais bien qu'on ne dira jamais qu'on t'a vu boire du soda






			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ordure porcine!!!



Tu vois, ce jour là, t'aurais eu une cagoule ...


----------

